# Top 3 Libros Para Emprendedores



## Arman Echevarria (22 May 2016)

Muy buenas a todos,

Este es mi primer post, y he decidido hacerlo sobre un tema que creo que aquí en España no se le da la importancia que requiere, y al que yo personalmente, nunca me cansaré de dársela.

Me resulta increíble cómo es posible que haya gente que no lea. Simplemente no lo puedo entender. Y no hablo de novelas o de libros de entretenimiento. Hablo de los libros de autodesarrollo, finanzas, psicología, biografías, salud...etc
Aquí parece ser que la gran mayoría de la gente piense que leer es ''un coñazo'' y qué puede aportarle un libro que cuesta 10 euros. Pero hay que entender que hay gente que ha dedicado 1 o 2 años de su vida para plasmar en un libro toda una vida de aprendizajes y experiencias, de valiosas lecciones; y que tú puedes leerte en un par de días y por menos de 15 euros. ¿Hola? ¿Soy el único que ve que la inversión en libros es la que mayores dividendos paga?
Un libro puede costarte 15 euros, pero su valor puede ser de cientos o miles de euros. La información contenida en un buen libro tiene incluso el potencial de cambiarte la vida por completo. ¿Que valor tiene eso?

Ya lo decía el gran Jim Rohn (empresario estadounidense, autor y orador motivacional): ''La diferencia entre la casa de un rico y un pobre es que el pobre suele tener una gran televisión y el rico una gran librería.''

Y bueno dicho esto, me ha parecido buena idea intercambiar nuestras obras favoritas en cuento a emprendimiento se refiere, obras que todo emprendedor necesita haber leído y tener en su librería personal. No hace falta que sean 3, yo voy a dar 3 (para no escribir la Biblia) pero cada uno que comparta las que quiera.

1- *Sólo Una Cosa* de _Gary Keller_: En una sobrecarga de información y un mundo multitarea su mensaje es claro. Tienes que centrarse en una cosa. Los resultados extraordinarios se determinan directamente por lo estrecho que puedes hacer tu enfoque. Por supuesto, para la mayoría de nosotros es muy difícil de hacer. En esta obra Gary Keller desmonta todas las ideas prefijadas con las que nos orientamos en los diferentes ámbitos de nuestra vida para darnos una vision que nos permitira superar nuestros retos teniendo a la vez tiempo libre. Nos da pautas claras para ser mas productivos y eficaces y orientar nuestros esfuerzos slo en las cosas que nos ayudan a progresar, para centrarnos en SOLO UNA COSA.

2- *Cómo Ganar Amigos e Influir Sobre Las Personas* de_ Dale Carnegie_: Un clásico. En los tiempos actuales de tan alta competitividad, el valor estratégico de las relaciones humanas es algo que marca la diferencia. Este libro, uno de los más vendidos en las últimas décadas, es la auténtica revolución que nos ayuda a potenciar el lado humano de la vida y las relaciones con otros. Imprescindible para alcanzar la más alta excelencia tanto profesional como personal.

3- *El Cuadrante Del Flujo Del Dinero: Guía del Padre Rico Hacia La Libertad Financiera* de _Robert. T. Kiyosaki_. Si quieres triunfar y tener mucho dinero algún día, tienes que entender cómo funciona el juego del dinero y este sistema. En este libro Robert Kiyosaki explica todo lo que necesitas saber sobre el dinero y sobre cómo funciona el sistema en el que vivimos. Este probablemente te deje con la boca abierta...como me dejó a mí.


Bueno pues ahí están los míos. ¡Vamos a hacer de este post uno realmente bueno y beneficioso para todos! ¿Cuales son vuestros libros favoritos como emprendedor?


----------



## John Galt 007 (22 May 2016)

Estas cosas no se aprenden leyendo libros, sino haciéndolas.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (22 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estas cosas no se aprenden leyendo libros, sino haciéndolas.



Estoy de acuerdo. La parte práctica es fundamental en el proceso de aprendizaje.
El beneficio de la lectura reside principalmente en saber cómo hacer las cosas. 
Te pongo un ejemplo. Si quieres saber cómo hacer buenos platos de comida, una opción sería empezar a experimentar por tu cuenta durante años hasta ser un experto. Pero la opción inteligente y a lo que me refiero con la lectura, seria comprar 3 o 5 libros de los más grandes cocineros de España, y aprender sus técnicas, modos de trabajo, ingredientes clave...etc. Aprenderías mucho antes de esta forma. 
La lectura lo que te permite es acortar la curva de aprendizaje de forma drástica. Y esto es un hecho, no una opinión.

En una entrevista que le hicieron a Warren Buffet y a Bill Gates, a ambos se les preguntó lo siguiente: ''Si pudiesen tener un superpoder, cual sería?
-Ambos respondieron lo mismo: ''La habilidad de leer más rápido''

¿Coincidencia que dos de los hombres más ricos del mundo opinen lo mismo respecto a la importancia de la lectura? Yo no lo creo.


----------



## luismarple (22 May 2016)

Leer un libro está bien si no tienes nada mejor que hacer. Pero aprenderás más sobre emprendimiento limpiando parabrisas en un semáforo durante una mañana.

Hay un error grave en tu planteamiento, dices:

"Pero hay que entender que *hay gente que ha dedicado 1 o 2 años de su vida para plasmar en un libro toda una vida de aprendizajes y experiencias*, de valiosas lecciones; y que tú puedes leerte en un par de días y por menos de 15 euros. ¿Hola? ¿Soy el único que ve que la inversión en libros es la que mayores dividendos paga?"

Error: lo que sí hay es gente que dedica uno o dos años de su vida para VENDER un libro en el que habla de sus aprendizajes, experiencias... o no.

Los que escriben libros sobre emprendimiento lo hacen para vender libros, no para enseñarte a emprender. Generalmente el que se dedica a escribir un libro sobre emprendimiento lo hace porque sabe que ganará más pasta vendiendo libros y dando charlas que emprendiendo.

Recuerdo haber leído un libro sobre cómo influir sobre las personas, igual era el que comentas. En realidad debería llamarse "cómo utilizar triquiñuelas dialécticas y salidas pasivo-agresivas para colársela una vez a tus conocidos y terminar quedando como un jeta" En lo de ganar amigos no hay atajos.

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 16:40 ----------




Arman Echevarria dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. La parte práctica es fundamental en el proceso de aprendizaje.
> El beneficio de la lectura reside principalmente en saber cómo hacer las cosas.
> Te pongo un ejemplo. Si quieres saber cómo hacer buenos platos de comida, una opción sería empezar a experimentar por tu cuenta durante años hasta ser un experto. Pero la opción inteligente y a lo que me refiero con la lectura, seria comprar 3 o 5 libros de los más grandes cocineros de España, y aprender sus técnicas, modos de trabajo, ingredientes clave...etc. Aprenderías mucho antes de esta forma.
> La lectura lo que te permite es acortar la curva de aprendizaje de forma drástica.* Y esto es un hecho, no una opinión*.



Ese truki sale en el libro de cómo influir a la gente? lo que has dicho no es ningún hecho. En realidad no debes saber mucho de cocina, porque como no tengas una base los libros no sirven de nada. A cocinar se aprende, antes que nada, viendo a tu madre empanar un filete, sofreir cebolla para una tortilla, limpiar unas anchoas.... De nada sirve que te expliquen en un libro que el aceite tiene que estar a 150 grados si tu cocina es de butano. Cuando ya tengas una base el libro puede ser de ayuda, pero a cocinar se aprende cocinando de la mano de otro, tirando comida por el water y aprendiendo de las cagadas. Y con eso como con todo

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 16:44 ----------

El problema de charlar con alguien que guía su actitud frente a los demás en base a lo que dice un libro de autoayuda es que no sabes si estás hablando sinceramente con la persona o te estás peleando con los trucos dialécticos del panfleto que ha leído.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (22 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Leer un libro está bien si no tienes nada mejor que hacer. Pero aprenderás más sobre emprendimiento limpiando parabrisas en un semáforo durante una mañana.
> 
> Hay un error grave en tu planteamiento, dices:
> 
> ...



Tio como se nota que no te has leído un buen libro en tu vida. Si realmente piensas todo lo que has dicho, no coincido en nada contigo compañero. 
Está claro que haciendo y cagándola también se aprende, pero cuanto menos la cagues y más lo puedas evitar, mejor te irá. Porque hay errores que tienen fatales consecuencias. No necesito que me atropellen para saber que tengo que mirar antes de cruzar. No necesito consumir cocaína para saber que es mala, puedo consultar a un médico o leer decenas de artículos por internet para no tener que ''cargarla'' como tú dices para aprender.

Para darle un poco más de peso al asunto, cito a Abraham Lincoln: ''Dame seis horas para cortar un árbol y voy a pasar las primeras cuatro afilando el hacha''.

No todo es la acción y el hacer, la preparación y la formación son también muy importantes.

Un saludo


----------



## luismarple (22 May 2016)

Algo que me costó mucho aprender, y que tengo la suerte de que los años han conseguido enseñarme, es que no vale de nada discutir con quien no va a cambiar de opinión.

Tus comentarios tendrían mucha más coherencia si en tu firma no enlazases a una página de autoayuda completamente desinteresada, supongo.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 May 2016)




----------



## Arman Echevarria (22 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Algo que me costó mucho aprender, y que tengo la suerte de que los años han conseguido enseñarme, es que no vale de nada discutir con quien no va a cambiar de opinión.
> 
> Tus comentarios tendrían mucha más coherencia si en tu firma no enlazases a una página de autoayuda completamente desinteresada, supongo.



Con enlace o no, mi opinión seguiría siendo la misma, si a eso te refieres. Y para cambiar de opinión, si por lo menos tus argumentos tuviesen algo de peso, aún. Pero como tú comprenderás tus comentarios son tu opinión personal 100% ( y sino muéstrame alguien de renombre que opine como tú, como he hecho yo). ¿Por qué iba a cambiar una opinión fundada como la mía por la tuya? No tendría mucho sentido. Yo por lo menos apoyo mis argumentos con personajes históricos importantes. Tú parece ser que lo aprendes todo solito y sin ayuda, menudo crack estás hecho.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (22 May 2016)

Yo en el último año me habrá leido unos 10 libros de marketing, la mayoría recomendados en este foro.

Uno de los más interesantes que he leido es el de "Pensar rápido, pensar despacio", es de psicología pero explica las razones de multitud de comportamientos erróneos que tenemos las personas.

Otro muy bueno es "La jornada semanal de 4 horas", un maquina el autor, es buenísimo este libro.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (22 May 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Yo en el último año me habrá leido unos 10 libros de marketing, la mayoría recomendados en este foro.
> 
> Uno de los más interesantes que he leido es el de "Pensar rápido, pensar despacio", es de psicología pero explica las razones de multitud de comportamientos erróneos que tenemos las personas.
> 
> Otro muy bueno es "La jornada semanal de 4 horas", un maquina el autor, es buenísimo este libro.



Gracias por compartir. Intenta poner el nombre de los autores para a próxima porfa!
El segundo lo había escuchado...aunque por lo que he oído, hay que cogerlo un poco ''con pinzas''.

Un saludo.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (22 May 2016)

recomiento este canal de YouTube: "crear activos"

Generación de activos para principiantes - YouTube

tiene muy pocos subcriptores pero es un fantástico canal para las mentes inquietas

---------- Post added 22-may-2016 at 18:47 ----------

también recomienda libros, etc.


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2016)

No conozco a nadie que se haya hecho rico leyendo mierdas de autoayuda.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (23 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que se haya hecho rico leyendo mierdas de autoayuda.



Tampoco conoces a nadie que se haya hecho rico.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (23 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No conozco a nadie que se haya hecho rico leyendo mierdas de autoayuda.



Ves a youtube y escribe: 
''Will Smith Las Claves de la Vida Correr y Leer (Subtitulado)''

Ahí tienes a uno.


----------



## luismarple (23 May 2016)

Arman Echevarria dijo:


> *Ves* a youtube y escribe:
> ''Will Smith Las Claves de la Vida Correr y Leer (Subtitulado)''
> 
> Ahí tienes a uno.



-Es la oficina de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española?
-La oficina esa viene estando mayormente en la puerta de enfrente, sin en cambio aquí le atenderemos como si lo seriese.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (23 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> -Es la oficina de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española?
> -La oficina esa viene estando mayormente en la puerta de enfrente, sin en cambio aquí le atenderemos como si lo seriese.



Thanks a lot my friend.

---------- Post added 23-may-2016 at 20:03 ----------




Warren dijo:


>



Gracias Warren!


----------



## Buscador Aguirre Newman (26 May 2016)

Muy sugerente para emprender es, también, el de "Excedente cognitivo" de Clay Shirky. Solo desde el título ya resulta motivante y más aún conforme te adentras en sus páginas. Es un libro que recomiendo siempre.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (26 May 2016)

Buscador Aguirre Newman dijo:


> Muy sugerente para emprender es, también, el de "Excedente cognitivo" de Clay Shirky. Solo desde el título ya resulta motivante y más aún conforme te adentras en sus páginas. Es un libro que recomiendo siempre.



Muy bueno, GRACIAS!


----------



## Lombroso (29 May 2016)

Arman, y en qué has emprendido tú? Porque supongo que si defiendes a capa y espada la tesis de que se aprende mejor leyendo que practicando directamente, me figuro que en algo habrás aplicado tan amplios conocimientos adquiridos a través de la lectura.


----------



## The Tiger (29 May 2016)

Otro buen libro para emprendedores que compré es este Dinero sin Empleo . Vale unos 7 euros en formato kindle. Está escrito por una chica que ha triunfado en internet generando ingresos pasivos.


----------



## luismarple (29 May 2016)

Que levanten la mano todos los que han entrado en este hilo para promocionar su propio libro o su propia página de autoayuda!!

---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 23:46 ----------




oligalma dijo:


> Otro buen libro para emprendedores que compré es este Dinero sin Empleo . Vale unos 7 euros en formato kindle. *Está escrito por una chica que ha triunfado en internet* generando ingresos pasivos.



Una chica de Girona, casualidadmente?

Me he bajado el libro by the face y he leído un poco. Su primer método para hacer pasta es.... vender libros online!!! sorpresa!!!!


----------



## The Tiger (29 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Que levanten la mano todos los que han entrado en este hilo para promocionar su propio libro o su propia página de autoayuda!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2016 at 23:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Jaja pues no, no conozco la chica en persona ni nunca he hablado con ella. Simplemente compré su libro y me gustó.


----------



## Fetuccini (29 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Leer un libro está bien si no tienes nada mejor que hacer. Pero aprenderás más sobre emprendimiento limpiando parabrisas en un semáforo durante una mañana.



Creo que tienes y no tienes razón. Leer es súper útil en muchísimos campos, y muchas veces es mejor "perder" tiempo leyendo lo que se ha hecho antes para no volver a reinventar la rueda.

Pero en el campo del emprendimiento, leer no sirve de mucho. Es el equivalente a un manual para aprender a montar en bici, aunque fuese escrito por Induráin. Esa gente podrán aportarte un punto de calidad una vez que tengas tu empresa montada y te encuentres un determinado problema (¿Cómo resolvieron XXX la atención al cliente? ¿Qué puede aportarle el JIT de Toyota a mí?).

En concreto, los libros de Kiyosaki podrían resumirse en "aprenda a embaucar a un montón de gente vendiéndole libros sobre cómo hacerse rico".


----------



## luismarple (29 May 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> *Creo que tienes y no tienes razón*. Leer es súper útil en muchísimos campos, y muchas veces es mejor "perder" tiempo leyendo lo que se ha hecho antes para no volver a reinventar la rueda.



Ahora sé cómo se siente el gato de Schrödinger.

---------- Post added 30-may-2016 at 00:04 ----------

El problema es que la vida de un negocio en internet es como la de una estrella. Tienes una idea, la explotas, das el pelotazo padre, te copian, al principio les llevas ventaja hasta que se fija en ti uno más grande y más listo que tú (siempre hay uno más grande y más listo) te pasa por encima y se jodió el invento. 

Una vez que todo esto ha sucedido queda la última fase del negocio, cuando ya es una enana blanca y no se puede rascar nada por internet que es... Sacar un libro y contar cómo lo hiciste, y que los ilusos que no saben por dónde les da el aire te paguen para descubrir cosas que ya no valen nada. 

Qué otro sentido tiene contar tu secreto por internet? los secretos sólo se hacen públicos cuando no valen nada.


----------



## Fetuccini (30 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Qué otro sentido tiene contar tu secreto por internet? los secretos sólo se hacen públicos cuando no valen nada.



No cuentas los secretos que crees fundamentales para tu empresa, pero puedes compartir ciertas experiencias. Hay muchas empresas compartiendo sus librerías internas para que otros puedan usarlas (por ejemplo, React.js o Go)... ¿por qué lo hacen? Voy a pecar de ingenuo, pero creo que han sido empresas, Facebook y Google en este caso, que habiendo recibido mucho de conocimiento libre deciden devolver una parte de conocimiento.

No creo que nadie vaya a comerle el pastel a Facebook por usar React.js.

Pero ni Facebook ni Google van a hacer público su sistema de monetización de usuarios. Eso sí es un secreto bajo siete llaves.

De la misma forma, copiar la política de contratación de Netflix no va a convertirte en la nueva Netflix. Pero podría ayudarte en tu empresa. O copiar partes del JIT de Toyota en tu empresa de logística no te va a convertir en fabricante de coches. Es información muy útil casi imposible de obtener por pura experiencia y error, al alcance de la mano.


----------



## birdland (30 May 2016)

Leer libros es inútil , formarse es inútil , intentar ser bueno en tu trabajo es inútil . Todo depende de la suerte , de como estén alineados los astros ....yo si tengo una gallina a mano la mato y veo mi destino en sus tripas , los posos del café valen pa' un apaño


----------



## Lombroso (30 May 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Creo que tienes y no tienes razón. Leer es súper útil en muchísimos campos, y muchas veces es mejor "perder" tiempo leyendo lo que se ha hecho antes para no volver a reinventar la rueda.
> 
> Pero en el campo del emprendimiento, leer no sirve de mucho. Es el equivalente a un manual para aprender a montar en bici, aunque fuese escrito por Induráin. Esa gente podrán aportarte un punto de calidad una vez que tengas tu empresa montada y te encuentres un determinado problema (¿Cómo resolvieron XXX la atención al cliente? ¿Qué puede aportarle el JIT de Toyota a mí?).
> 
> En concreto, los libros de Kiyosaki podrían resumirse en "aprenda a embaucar a un montón de gente vendiéndole libros sobre cómo hacerse rico".



Lo más sensato del hilo


----------



## Arman Echevarria (30 May 2016)

Fetuccini dijo:


> Creo que tienes y no tienes razón. Leer es súper útil en muchísimos campos, y muchas veces es mejor "perder" tiempo leyendo lo que se ha hecho antes para no volver a reinventar la rueda.
> 
> Pero en el campo del emprendimiento, leer no sirve de mucho. Es el equivalente a un manual para aprender a montar en bici, aunque fuese escrito por Induráin. Esa gente podrán aportarte un punto de calidad una vez que tengas tu empresa montada y te encuentres un determinado problema (¿Cómo resolvieron XXX la atención al cliente? ¿Qué puede aportarle el JIT de Toyota a mí?).
> 
> En concreto, los libros de Kiyosaki podrían resumirse en "aprenda a embaucar a un montón de gente vendiéndole libros sobre cómo hacerse rico".




Tio!! Al principio pensé que estaba leyendo lo más sensato del hilo hasta que dijiste que en el campo del emprendimiento ''no sirve de mucho''. Precisamente en el campo del emprendimiento es donde MÁS sirve. Y justamente además por lo que tú dices, para no tener que reinventar la rueda. Te puedo poner mil ejemplos, pero te nombrare tan sólo uno para no alargarme mucho.

-*De Cero A Uno*, de_ Peter Thiel_: Este es un emprendedor que la gente metida en emprendimiento (no solo los que opinan sobre emprendimiento) conocen. Es un emprendedor tecnológico y conocido inversor por ser el cofundador de Paypal. También fue el primer inversor de Facebook, proporcionó financiación para compañías como SpaceX, Linkedln, Yelp, y Spotify. 

Ahora, si alguien piensa que leyendo el libro de un tío como Peter Thiel no le ''va a servir de mucho'' para ser mejor emprendedor, es simplemente del género absurdo. No digo que leyendo estos libros te haga un magnífico emprendedor, pero, ¿que te sirva para darte ideas, evitar cometer ciertos errores, aprender las cosas que realmente merecen tu atención, y un largo etc? SIN DUDA ALGUNA!! 

El gran problema que veo en España es que la gente no conoce los emprendedores y empresarios de verdad, ya que hay muchos libros por ejemplo que no están traducidos al español. Dos ejemplos claros, el creador de la cadena *Wal-Mart*, Sam Walton amasó la mayor fortuna de la historia, con más de 260 billones de dólares de beneficio para él solito (más que Warren Buffet, Bill Gates, Zuckeberg y todos estos juntos). En sus últimos años de vida escribió el libro _''Made in America: My Story''_ en el que cuenta básicamente TODO lo que fue aprendiendo durante los años al construir tal megaimperio. Ah, y cuesta menos de 5 míseros euros.

_¿El problema?_

Lo dicho, su libro sólo está en inglés.

Y el otro gran ejemplo, Ray Krock, el que llevó McDonalds a la cima, también escribió el libro _Grindin' it out_ en el que comparte con cualquiera que le interese cómo construyó la cadena de comida rápida más exitosa del mundo. 

_De nuevo, nos encontramos con el mismo problema._

Sólo está en inglés, por lo menos que yo sepa.

El tema es que cada vez que veo a la gente decir que leyendo no se aprende a emprender, no puedo evitar hacer una mueca y que me chirríen los oídos. 
Simplemente no es así.


----------



## luismarple (31 May 2016)

El día que Amancio Ortega escriba un libro explicando cómo montó su imperio me avisas.

En España la metodología para emprender del tipo que montó Wal-Mart es tan útil como los de un vendedor de chatarra de Kamerún. Las reglas del juego son distintas.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (31 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> El día que Amancio Ortega escriba un libro explicando cómo montó su imperio me avisas.
> 
> En España la metodología para emprender del tipo que montó Wal-Mart es tan útil como los de un vendedor de chatarra de Kamerún. Las reglas del juego son distintas.



Pero socio, ¿tú te has leído el libro? ¿Por qué opinas sin saber? 

Esto es como si estamos debatiendo entre las hamburguesas de McDonalds y Burguer King y defiendes a muerte las primeras sin haber probado si quiera las de BK. ¿Ves la incoherencia, verdad? Yo es que ya no sé qué pensar.

_Vamos a intentar argumentar un poco las cosas por qué si no esto se vuelve un hablar por hablar sin sentido._


----------



## Fetuccini (31 May 2016)

Arman Echevarria dijo:


> El tema es que cada vez que veo a la gente decir que leyendo no se aprende a emprender, no puedo evitar hacer una mueca y que me chirríen los oídos.
> Simplemente no es así.



Yo hago una distinción que a lo mejor es muy sutil. Vuelvo sobre el símil de montar en bicicleta:

- Leer sobre entrenamientos, material, tecnología, rutas... para mejorar tu técnica y evitar errores a la hora de montar en bicicleta cuando más o menos ya sabes lo básico puede ser provechosísimo.

- Leer un manual para APRENDER a montar en bicicleta es perder el tiempo. Sal ahí afuera a montar en bicicleta, pégate unos buenos raspones en las rodillas y trata de mantenerte erguido durante 200 metros.

Otro símil puede ser programar. La manera más eficiente de aprender a programar es... programando! Por supuesto que te va a ayudar leer libros, blogs y stackoverflow. Pero como intentes aprender a programar sentando en el sillón mientras lees libros y blogs de programación, vas listo.

Lo único que digo es que los libros de motivación al emprendedor (Kiyosaki y similares) no valen una puta mierda. Hay cientos de libros que se basan en repetir algún mantra tipo "si te caes vuelve a levantarte como hizo Fulanito", o "no aceptes un no por respuesta". Esos libros son morralla.

En cambio el libro de Trias de Bes es un buen libro. Explica muy directamente los errores más clásicos a la hora de llevar una empresa.


----------



## John Laroche_borrado (31 May 2016)




----------



## Lombroso (31 May 2016)

La cosa es no irse a un extremo ni al otro. Leer sobre emprender no es perder el tiempo pero tampoco es providencial, quiero decir que leerte un montón de libros sobre cómo se fundaron los imperios de grandes empresarios no te garantiza el éxito, entre otras cosas porque no hay ninguna regla general; lo que gusta en un lugar disgusta en otro.

Conozco personas que no han llegado al instituto y tienen empresas que generan pingües beneficios, también otros con licenciatura y máster universitario que han montado una que apenas les ha durado un año.

Lo dicho Aman, no me has contestado, en qué has aplicado exactamente los conocimientos adquiridos a través de la lectura?


----------



## Arman Echevarria (31 May 2016)

Lombroso dijo:


> La cosa es no irse a un extremo ni al otro. Leer sobre emprender no es perder el tiempo pero tampoco es providencial, quiero decir que leerte un montón de libros sobre cómo se fundaron los imperios de grandes empresarios no te garantiza el éxito, entre otras cosas porque no hay ninguna regla general; lo que gusta en un lugar disgusta en otro.
> 
> Conozco personas que no han llegado al instituto y tienen empresas que generan pingües beneficios, también otros con licenciatura y máster universitario que han montado una que apenas les ha durado un año.
> 
> Lo dicho Aman, no me has contestado, en qué has aplicado exactamente los conocimientos adquiridos a través de la lectura?



A ver lo dije antes y lo vuelvo a decir ahora. En ningún momento he dicho que la forma de aprender sea leyendo, porque obviamente no. La parte práctica es fundamental. Sólo digo que la lectura, junto a la práctica, hará que aprendas mucho antes. Es de cajón, sin más. 

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta, perdona, pero he tenido que volver a repasar los comentarios porque no la había visto.

Por mi parte, si defiendo esta postura tan arduamente, es porque veo a la inmensa mayoría de personajes importantes, desde Warren Buffet a Bill Gates, pasando incluso por actores como Will Smith; diciendo _exactamente lo mismo_. *Que leer te hace ir por delante.* Puestos a seguir la opinión de alguien (y siendo humildes) prefiero hacerles un poco de caso a tipos así, no sé el resto.

Sinceramente, esa pregunta es algo complicada de responder. Por un lado no sé si te refieres puramente a libros de emprendimiento o libros sobre psicología, comportamiento humano, economía, éxito...etc. Porque la verdad es que he leído de todo.


----------



## luismarple (31 May 2016)

Y cuáles son los frutos que te han dado todos esos libros que has leído? qué has emprendido concretamente? sólo esa página de autoayuda?


Y sobre el tema tengo bastante curiosidad ¿Cuánta gente has conseguido meter en sendlane con tus comentarios del foro? porque lo que es la página no tiene nada, pero nada nada, la única manera de convencer a alguien para que se apunte es dar la chapa en foros.


----------



## Arman Echevarria (31 May 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Y cuáles son los frutos que te han dado todos esos libros que has leído? qué has emprendido concretamente? sólo esa página de autoayuda?
> 
> 
> Y sobre el tema tengo bastante curiosidad ¿Cuánta gente has conseguido meter en sendlane con tus comentarios del foro? porque lo que es la página no tiene nada, pero nada nada, la única manera de convencer a alguien para que se apunte es dar la chapa en foros.



Pues tio si no tiene nada no te metas, tan sencillo como eso jaja. Y esto es un debate, si para ti es dar la chapa tampoco nadie te obliga a entrar. Te vas a otro post y listo


----------



## Lombroso (2 Jun 2016)

Arman Echevarria dijo:


> A ver lo dije antes y lo vuelvo a decir ahora. En ningún momento he dicho que la forma de aprender sea leyendo, porque obviamente no. La parte práctica es fundamental. Sólo digo que la lectura, junto a la práctica, hará que aprendas mucho antes. Es de cajón, sin más.
> 
> Y respondiendo a tu pregunta, perdona, pero he tenido que volver a repasar los comentarios porque no la había visto.
> 
> ...



Pues básicamente te preguntaba por lo que ya te han preguntado después de mí y has obviado contestar. ¿Cuáles son los frutos de tantas lecturas? Como veo que esquivas la pregunta debo suponer que ninguno. Nada más, simplemente me inquietaba saber en qué campos habías puesto en práctica tus conocimientos.


----------



## cucerulo (2 Jun 2016)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues básicamente te preguntaba por lo que ya te han preguntado después de mí y has obviado contestar. ¿Cuáles son los frutos de tantas lecturas? Como veo que esquivas la pregunta debo suponer que ninguno. Nada más, simplemente me inquietaba saber en qué campos habías puesto en práctica tus conocimientos.



Esa es la misma sensación que me causa a mi después de su respuesta, que estamos ante otro más que quiere ser mentor sin haber emprendido nada, creado nada ni hecho nada interesante, sólo leído muchos libros. Pero bueno, aún nos puede desmentir contándonos cuáles son sus logros más importantes.


----------



## Enterao (2 Jun 2016)

17 Agradecimientos de 5 mensajes


> Iniciado por luismarple Ver Mensaje
> El día que Amancio Ortega escriba un libro explicando cómo montó su imperio me avisas.
> 
> En España la metodología para emprender del tipo que montó Wal-Mart es tan útil como los de un vendedor de chatarra de Kamerún. Las reglas del juego son distintas.




es muy cierto eso . como tambien lo es incluso leer algun libro sobre emprendimiento de hace 80 años aunque sea en españa : "el industrial casero " por ejemplo. con esto hoy dia no vas ya a ninguna parte .

los mejores en español por españoles que he leido han sido "rabietas" autoeditadas por empresarios tangados por el sistema . "quiebras y suspensiones de pagos.sl" `por ejemplo...


----------



## luismarple (2 Jun 2016)

Arman Echevarria dijo:


> Pues tio si no tiene nada no te metas, tan sencillo como eso jaja. Y esto es un debate, si para ti es dar la chapa tampoco nadie te obliga a entrar. Te vas a otro post y listo



Es que si me meto te jodo el chiringuito y ya nadie va a entrar en tu enlace de autoayuda??


----------



## Ozymandias (4 Jun 2016)

Arman Echevarria dijo:


> Pero socio, ¿tú te has leído el libro? ¿Por qué opinas sin saber?
> 
> Esto es como si estamos debatiendo entre las hamburguesas de McDonalds y Burguer King y defiendes a muerte las primeras sin haber probado si quiera las de BK. ¿Ves la incoherencia, verdad? Yo es que ya no sé qué pensar.
> 
> _Vamos a intentar argumentar un poco las cosas por qué si no esto se vuelve un hablar por hablar sin sentido._



Ya te contesto yo, porque es español,uy buen hilo, pero estas perdiendo el tiempo.

Mi consejo, sigue leyendo y deja a estos pobres diablos que pierdan el tiempo en sus asuntos, cuanto mas leas tu y menos los que te rodean, menos competencia tendras.

Suelta lastre y olvida a la basura que nos rodea

Enviado desde mi ONE E1003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (4 Jun 2016)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo, porque es español,uy buen hilo, pero estas perdiendo el tiempo.
> 
> Mi consejo, sigue leyendo y deja a estos pobres diablos que pierdan el tiempo en sus asuntos, cuanto mas leas tu y menos los que te rodean, menos competencia tendras.
> 
> ...



No te confundas, él ha venido a hablar de su sistema. Y todavía no nos ha explicado qué es lo que ha emprendido en la vida con todo ese conocimiento.


----------



## avioneti (4 Jun 2016)

Ese libro de dale carneggie aunque es bueno no deja de ser una estupidez. Mucho mejor están los de 7 hábitos de la gente altamente efectiva, etc. 

Y en esos libros Covey hace referencia a ganarse la confianza, ser responsable y como con 4 trucos no se construye una relación a largo plazo.

Mientras Covey te habla de organizarte, ser responsable, buscar acuerdos ganar-ganar, carneggie te dice que sonrías, recuerdes el nombre, le halagues mucho y no discutas. Un adulador de toda la vida.

Si te sorprendió la basura de kiyosaky es que eres un pobretón, peores libros que el de ese hawaiano no los hay. Bueno esta a la par de "los secretos de la mente millonaria". Libros que venden mucho por temer 4 frases topicszos, poco para poner en práctica y un sin fin de productos asociados para vender.

En qué ganan más esos autores en inversiones o en enseñarte a invertir? Lo de siempre.

Y tú con tu firma de blog vendemotos tampoco parece que vengas aquí a nada desinteresado


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (6 Jun 2016)

Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días.

Ahora mismo tengo la oportunidad de mi vida, la putada es que necesigo saber negociar en inglés y solo lo controlo un poco por escrito y escuchado, pero cuando tengo que tener una conversación parezco subnormal (no lo parezco, lo soy) por la absoluta falta de práctica.


----------



## luismarple (6 Jun 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo la oportunidad de mi vida, la putada es que necesigo saber negociar en inglés y solo lo controlo un poco por escrito y escuchado, pero cuando tengo que tener una conversación parezco subnormal (no lo parezco, lo soy) por la absoluta falta de práctica.



Contrata un traductor por horas, ahora mismo es un servicio bastante asequible, si se trata de negociar puntualmente algo no sale mucha pasta y aparecer en una reunión con un traductor da un caché que te pasas.


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (6 Jun 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo la oportunidad de mi vida, la putada es que necesigo saber negociar en inglés y solo lo controlo un poco por escrito y escuchado, pero cuando tengo que tener una conversación parezco subnormal (no lo parezco, lo soy) por la absoluta falta de práctica.




Porquero me alegra que estes de vuelta.

Nadie aprende ingles en 15 dias y menos a mantener una conversacion, te lo dice uno que lo aprendio hablandolo por su trabajo y no lo estudio.

Yo me defiendo, pero se tarda mucho en aprender bien un idioma,siento desilusionarte pero en 15 dias no aprendes nada.

Creo que Vaughan tenia cursos intensivos de una semana,es el mejor metodo que existe,un compañero mio que lo habla perfecto, un tio de 50 años que aparte habla 3 idiomas mas se compra todos los cursos de vaughan dice que es lo mejor que ha encontrado desde que se fue a Londres hace 30 años.


----------



## Leunam (6 Jun 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo la oportunidad de mi vida, la putada es que necesigo saber negociar en inglés y solo lo controlo un poco por escrito y escuchado, pero cuando tengo que tener una conversación parezco subnormal (no lo parezco, lo soy) por la absoluta falta de práctica.



No creo que te funcione para lo que pides, pero Vaughan (supongo que hay más) da cursos a medida con un profesor para ti solo y especializados por "sectores" ($$$) yo hice uno de un día para una entrevista de trabajo (no tenía más tiempo) y salió bien.


----------



## Ytumas (6 Jun 2016)

El porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días





curranteurbano dijo:


> Nadie aprende ingles en 15 dias y menos a mantener una conversacion, (...) pero se tarda mucho en aprender bien un idioma,siento desilusionarte pero en 15 dias no aprendes nada.





Leunam dijo:


> No creo que te funcione para lo que pides, (...)



Creo que por ahí va el tema, que por muchos libros que leas, nada como la experiencia. Sólo le ha faltado la etiqueta 'IRONIC' para aclarar que va con segundas.


----------



## djimsal (7 Jun 2016)

Actualmente me estoy leyendo "atrévete a soñar" me está gustando mucho, bastante fácil de leer y entretenido, para mí es un plus ya que tienes en su página web los mismo ejercicio que en el libro y puedes hacer un seguimiento, eso sí tiene muchos ejercicio pero me gusta por que afianza lo leído


----------



## Arman Echevarria (8 Jun 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> No te confundas, él ha venido a hablar de su sistema. Y todavía no nos ha explicado qué es lo que ha emprendido en la vida con todo ese conocimiento.



Por favor, muéstrame exactamente en qué comentario hablo de ''mi sistema''. 
Y vuelvo a repetir, mi opinión no es mía (no soy tan creído), es la opinión de gente como Warren Buffet o Bill Gates (repito por segunda o tercera vez, a ver si te entra ya), y si no me crees investiga un poco y lo verás. No hace falta que te diga qué han conseguido ellos, no?

No intento inventar nada nuevo, no es una fórmula mágica, sólo intento compartir ideas y opiniones de la gente que más está destacando a día de hoy en el mundo. Pero bueno, que si te crees con más autoridad que ellos, no voy a ser yo quien te la quite, sigue así. Yo prefiero ser humilde y seguir sus pasos y consejos, nada más.

Y como veo que tienes tanto interés por mí, aún soy bastante joven y no he emprendido nada increíble aún, para responder a tu ansiada pregunta. Estoy en ello. 

Saludos compi


----------



## djimsal (19 Jun 2016)

Ayer termine, el libro negro del emprendedor, libro que a partir de ahora siempre recomendare, te hace ver la otra cara de la moneda, te plantean problemas y la solución del mismo, se lee muy fácil y tiene muchísimas experiencias reales, GRACIAS al forero que lo puso. El siguiente que quiero leer es excedente cognitivo.


----------



## yobo (19 Jun 2016)

Tomaré nota de todos estos libros, por aquí viene un buen verano 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Tiger (19 Jun 2016)

> Me podéis recomendar algún método para mejorar el inglés hablado de modo EXPRESS? En 15 días.



Apúntate a una academia donde se imparta el método *Callan*. A diferencia de las academias de inglés tradicionales, en esta toda la clase es hablada. El profesor te hace preguntas que tienes que responder, con la ayuda de un libro. Yo estuve apuntado y mi inglés hablado mejoró.

https://www.callan.co.uk/


----------



## Alberte (24 Jun 2016)

Hola Arman

Te agradezco abrir este post tan bueno y hacer una primera reflexión tan interesante sobre la importancia de las lecturas a la hora de emprender (extensible a todos los aspectos de la vida)

La gente no se da cuenta efectivamente que la lectura es la manera más rápida y barata de obtener información muy valiosa que acorta los tiempos en los procesos de emprendimiento. Claro está, luego hay que poner FOCO y establecer un plan de ACCION (esto es básico) para aterrizar lo aprendido.

Yo tengo el hábito de leerme un libro por semana. Evidentemente después del primer año, tendrás leído 54 libros y eso marca una diferencia muy grande, tu mente, tu manera de pensar se expandirán de una manera increíble. No lo sabes hasta que no lo pruebas.

Tengo una lista de libros recomendados (muchos aquí comentados) que realmente cumplen la función de hacerte ver las cosas de otra manera, derribar tus creencias limitantes, abrir tu mente.

También soy un firme defensor de que antes del desarrollo profesional, está el desarrollo personal. (para eso también tengo lista de libros)

Aquí están tres de mis preferidos

-El método Lean Startup

-Organízate con eficacia

-El Elemento


Gracias por el post. Saludos,


----------



## novicio (3 Oct 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Estas cosas no se aprenden leyendo libros, sino haciéndolas.



+1.

Antes de recomendar libros mi pregunta sería, qué has logrado?

No es lo mismo que un ignorante en física te recomiende algo a que lo haga un catedrático de la universidad.


----------



## Talt345 (4 Oct 2016)

Buenas tardes, me encanta leer y lo Hago a diario, así que animo a todo el que quiera a hacerlo.

Yo respeto todas las opiniones, a algunos le parecerán muy útil leer y a otros no, así que a quien no le guste mi opinión agradecería que no discutiera conmigo ya que he venido a aportar mi positiva experiencia con la lectura.


A mi me ha servido mucho ya que he mejorado como persona he pasado de ser un derrochador a ser un ahorrador con proyectos de inversión y emprender mi propia empresa, ser mejor persona y a motivarme para avanzar siendo mejor persona día a día.

Los 3 libros que recomiendo son:

1) La magia de pensar en grande
2) El diario Emprendedor
3) Padre Rico Padre pobre

Además de no parar de leer porque siempre aprendes algo nuevo y recomiendo fijarse en las personas que han llegado lejos porque ellos hablan con conocimiento de causa, ellos ya han pasado por donde tu quieres ir y sus consejos son una gran ayuda.

También como película recomiendo ver El guerrero pacifico transmite grandes enseñanzas.

Un saludo y prosperidad para todos


----------



## Ohenry (8 Oct 2016)

John Laroche dijo:


>





Excelente, gracias.



De Burbuja suelo quedarme con estas cosas. Me he bajado la imagen.



No es que no lo supiera. Pero conviene tener esa imagen cerca, para no olvidarla.


Cualquiera que haya leido bastante como yo he hecho, o que estudiara francés en la escuela, sabe que es un saber muy volátil. No lo practiques y lo perderás en muy poco tiempo. Y no lo practiques y sólo con libros te costará tres veces más aprenderlo.

No he conocido a nadie que haya aprendido a andar en bicicleta o conducir un coche con libros.


----------



## Enterao (10 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Excelente, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no es incorrecto pero ese esquema requiere alguna precision:la diferencia entre tareas motoras y aprendizaje declarativo.


----------



## Ohenry (10 Oct 2016)

Enterao dijo:


> no es incorrecto pero ese esquema requiere alguna precision:la diferencia entre tareas motoras y aprendizaje declarativo.





Podrias explayarte?


Yo veo el cuadro muy bueno.


----------



## Enterao (12 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Podrias explayarte?
> 
> 
> Yo veo el cuadro muy bueno.




las tareas de aprendizaje o la memoria en general se subdividen en conocimiento motor (montar en bicicleta es el ejemplo tipico ) y conocimiento declarativo (saberse la tabla periodica ). 

curiosamente estos 2 tipos de aprendizaje-memoria tiene caracteristicas distintas , incluso recientemente se estan descubriendo ya los pormenores de su procesamiento neural durante el sueño.

en el conocimiento declarativo son mas eficaces otras estrategias que las que dice ese cuadro .

tampoco concuerda con teorias de diferencias personales de procesamiento de la informacion . que sin duda las hay eso esta bien establecido por ejemplo entre los sexos que es donde mas se ha estudiado . el procesamiento visual en las mujeres por ejemplo es muy deficiente respecto a los hombres..


----------



## Meerkat (12 Oct 2016)

Leyendo biografias, desde Alejandro Magno a Steve Jobs, o Lawrence J. Ellison la receta del éxito se puede resumir en tres palabras.

Preparado, suerte y huevos.


Estar preparado, con anticipación, cuando llegue la oportunidad no tendrás tiempo para prepararte, y cientos lo estarán haciendo ya.

Suerte, llegará una oportunidad, algo que nadie supo prever que te harán único y te situarán en ventaja frente a todos los demás.

Huevos, estas preparado, ha llegado tu oportunidad. Hay que lanzarse, confiar en uno mismo frente a todos los mensajes negativos. 

Si me apuras lo resumiria en uno solo:

Huevos. Es en lo que falla todo el mundo.


----------



## spala (24 Oct 2016)

el 2º de "como hacer amigos e influir sobre las personas" lo tengo en mi estanteria y no me lo he leido en años, solo leí las primeras páginas donde dice la importancia de citar el nombre de una persona, creando un vínculo emocional muy rápido con personas desconocidas, y lo puse en práctica mas de una vez y funcionó mu bien, XD
tengo que darle otra oportunidad para exprimir toda la sabiduria que seguro hay ahí dentro,

Aqui teneis el del cuadrante del dinero para el que no le importe leer en pc... aunque como el papel nada

http://blog.espol.edu.ec/macumba/files/2011/07/Robert-Kiyosaki2-El-cuadrante-flujo-del-dinero.pdf


----------

